# Faster labours



## maddiesmum1

Okay sooo the theory goes that each labour gets faster, right? Sophie took 8h, Maddie took 90mins... I'm anticipating this baby being even faster.

I want to labour at home, but I have an irregular heartbeat so I dont think they will let me given that I need iron after birth. Im a 10 mins car ride from the hospital, not including cab wait times as we dont drive.

What would you do here?

If I need after birth help with iron or bloods, will the midwives call an ambulance to the hospital (if I homebirth?) for postnatal care? 

In middlesbrough, they sweep you at 38weeks. Could I ask for the sweep to be in hospital so I can stay til labour?

ARGH!


----------



## Missbb2591

My labours have all got faster my first was 2 hours, second was 90 mins and third was 40 mins (we didn't make it to hospital).

You can talk to your midwife about a home birth if that's what you want and they can refer you to the superviser of midwives to try and put a plan in place and talk you through your options, it would give you chance to talk about your fears and discuss your options. (I'm a student midwife and I've known women have homebirths in all sorts of circumstances :))


----------



## lynnikins

My labours have been 34hrs, 6 hrs, 2.5 hrs ,4hrs, 5hrs, and 3hrs so far, last four all natural homebirths some in water some not,


----------



## WackyMumof2

maddiesmum1 said:


> Okay sooo the theory goes that each labour gets faster, right? Sophie took 8h, Maddie took 90mins... I'm anticipating this baby being even faster.

I wish this was true. I had a 12 hour with DS1, 4 hours with DS2 and JUST made it to L&D so I thought naturally, 4 hours or less with DS3. Nope. Lol. 12 hours. But it wasn't that bad and I managed the whole thing drug free (minus the 10-20 minutes of gas at the end to stop me from wanting to push. Was a distraction mainly).

If you have issue with iron levels are delivery then I would ask about being admitted to the Labour wards after your sweep if that will put your mind at ease. :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok I'm interested how your third birth does go OP. I had a 4 hr labour, 90 minute labour that ended in a car birth. So this one we are doing a hb and we'll see how fast it goes. I hope it's fast, otherwise I really used a lot of gas with my first and I'd like to use that if it's longer than 2 hrs!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I don't no how long my first took because by the time I realised I was in labour it was too late and I ended up delivering at home with paramedics but I'm sure it was a good few hours. 

This one I had a sweep and then had Braxton hicks for the next day and half. But from the start of my first regular contraction to delivering my son it was 3 and half hours. It took an hour to go from every 10 minutes to every 5 minutes. Got to hospital 2 hours after it started and I was 5cm and I started pushing an hour later and was only pushing for 12 minutes. 
I'm certain it was quicker than my first (if I don't count the irregular contractions/Braxton hicks) I remember feeling some weird feelings hours before I had my first. 

I think if it's a complication free and very similar birth it's usually quicker but if something is different I think it doesn't matter


----------



## TTCBean

First, 6 hours
Second, 2.5 hours
Expecting #3 so a little worried about how fast it could potentially be?!


----------



## Ames333

4th birth contractions started at 0530.. got to the hospital at 11am and baby was born at 11:28. Hard labor lasted maybe last 20min, the rest was bearable. None of my labors were super long though and all of my sisters were more than 24hrs :(


----------



## happycupcake

DS1 26.5 hours (one hour pushing). Zero drugs
DS2 8 hours (about ten minutes pushing). Gas & air
DD 9 hours (about five minutes pushing), I think she would have arrived a lot earlier had my waters broken on their own. Once they broke them she flew out. I used gas and air minimally towards the end, I really wasn't in much pain with her throughout, I think it was more because they didn't want me to push yet


----------



## kittylady

1st 7 hours
2nd 4 hours
3rd 3 days &#128549;
Number 4 on the way...


----------



## bdb84

This rang true for my second delivery in comparison with my first (8hrs and then 3.5hrs). I barely got to the hospital in time with my second child. I expected something similar with my third pregnancy but hers ended up being twice as long as my first! Over 16 hours! The delivery was very quick (just two pushes), but my labor was just extremely slow moving.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Good to know bdb!! I&#8217;m about 4 weeks out from this third one, and not sure what to expect after a 90 min labour last time. But I keep reminding myself it could be a long one and to prepare for that!!


----------



## luz

I would talk to my doctor and ask to be induced. Or... book a hotel very close to hospital and stay there overnight after having a sweep just in case


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So thought I'd update with my third labour... first was 4 hours, 2nd was 90 mins, and my third ended up being 2hr16min. So 45 longer than my 2nd. Perfect amount of time to call the midwife. I did call at the first twinge though!


----------



## NDH

Sounds ideal


----------



## Dommy

My first labors were two hours. I was said it is not the best option. It's better when it goes slower.


----------

